# Park City Mtn Resort, Brighton Resort or both?!?



## pawel (Oct 2, 2007)

I went to Park City last winter it was really nice, I really can't complain about it, did not have any problems at all. I stayed at "Best Western Landmark Inn" which was cheap and you get free breakfest, always is a plus. I dont know any thing abou the other resort. I went to the canyons also but park city was much better.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

*Just Pick One*

If you only have two days I'd say just pick one place and spend two days there. Both are great and you're not going to exhaust your riding options in a couple of days. 

Brighton is up in a canyon near Solitude ski resort. Physically close to Park City but you have to drive an hour around the mountain to get from one to the other. The only place to stay in the canyon at Brighton or Solitude is the resort hotels (or maybe a private bed and breakfast/cabin). 

Brighton is only about a 30 minute drive from Salt Lake City if you've got a car. You can stay in the cheapest hotel that you can find in Salt Lake and drive up to Brighton. You can also get a bus from Salt Lake up to the resort. Travel time is much longer if it's dumping snow. If the snow's really bad you need 4x4 or chains, or you can just park in the lot at the bottom of the canyon and take the shuttle bus up.

In Park City the town is right at the base of the mountain. The lift comes right down to main street. Everything in Park City is expensive. Park City is about 45-50 min from Salt Lake.

You can buy a "sol-bright" pass for $63 that lets you ride all of Solitude AND Brighton all day long. The two resorts are next to one another in the canyon, and they're connected by a lift and runs so you can take advantage of the pass. That would be enough for me to choose Solitude/Brighton and just session there for two days from morning to night. You'll be worn out and happy.

Get online and compare lift prices and hotel prices. I think you'll agree with me.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2009)

It seems that you're having second thought of going to utah..
I don't hear some good reviews about utah's ski resorts..
but i've heared one in CA in lake tahoe.
Don’t settle for any ’ol mountain, drive a few extra miles and experience the best Tahoe has to offer… Get a 09-10’ midweek + sunday adult pass for just $299 or ski/ride all seven days with the slightly filtered Alpine and Homewood pass for $429. There are other steeply discounted options too so find the pass that fits. If you don’t want to pay now, no worries, financing is available so you can lock in the savings now and pay later. Check out all of the passes here. Hurry, these deals are only valid unit May 31st!


----------

